# Dark mode sur le web



## mokuchley (19 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Vivant avec le dark mode sur Oper et Brave ; je recherche une app dark mode sur le web avec l'Iphone

bonne journée


----------



## mokuchley (20 Juin 2021)

Est-ce que ça existe au moins ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> je recherche une app dark mode sur le web avec l'Iphone





mokuchley a dit:


> Est-ce que ça existe au moins ?


J'ai un doute : j'ai l'impression que c'est le site Web en question qui doit proposer le mode sombre.


----------



## mokuchley (21 Juin 2021)

merci


----------

